# outstanding burger seasoning!



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

weber's gourmet burger - man that burger was tasty

*Gourmet Burger Seasoning • NUTRITION FACTS*

INGREDIENTS: SALT, DEHYDRATED ONION, SPICES, SUGAR, DEHYDRATED GARLIC, BROWN SUGAR, DEHYDRATED TOMATO, DEHYDRATED RED AND GREEN BELL PEPPERS, MALTODEXTRIN, WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE (MOLASSES, VINEGAR, CORN SYRUP, SALT, CARAMEL COLOR, GARLIC, SUGAR, SPICES, TAMARIND, NATURAL FLAVOR), NATURAL SMOKE AND GRILL FLAVORS, EXTRACTIVES OF PAPRIKA (COLOR) AND LESS THAN 2% SILICON DIOXIDE TO PREVENT CAKING.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Where did you get it?

Darlene


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I almost bought some the other day and then my snobby "I only make my own seasoning" side took over. I'll grab some next time. I'm pretty sure that I saw it at HEB, but maybe it was Academy.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Instigator said:


> I'm pretty sure that I saw it at HEB, but maybe it was Academy.


Thanks, I'd like to give it a try.

Darlene


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

thats been the best for a long time...

most stores sell it... yellow and black labeling with a burger photo.. got a black lid looks like a weber charcoal grill lid, the bubble shape. don't turn it upside down and then open it, comes out through its shaker and a little stays in lid area if you do... LOL


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

ITS GREAT ON DEER BURGERS TOO...


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

it's good stuff


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

also good in scrambled eggs.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sam's carries it. I actually like it on my steak, too.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I've tried it. Yum good on nearly any thing but my oatmeal.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

my kroger had it on sale for $1/bottle yesterday. i'm set for a while as it normally cost $3.something a bottle...


----------

